# 999 girl’s snub to dying baby



## Martyn (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/news/3432886/999-girls-snub-to-dying-baby.html


----------



## Aidey (Feb 24, 2011)

Non story, she was by herself without a partner. In my service that ambulance wouldn't be considered in service and available for dispatch, no matter what the call was.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 24, 2011)

Single crewed vehicles are still used here not by choice but because there simply no other resource available (including volunteers) to provide the second pair of hands in some instances, mainly in rural areas. 

If a crew is on a break here, they can have one exception to the mandated break rule and go to a job, but after that job they must be stood down for a break with no exceptions and another resource is moved in for cover.


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't read tabloids.  Was this in a real newspaper?  Seems like it's been dramatized for TV.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow! Those are some hard core work rules. Makes the unions here sound tame by comparison. If they are so short on people there maybe they should ease up on training requirements a bit. It seems like (at least in this instance) a poorly or at least less trained response would be better than no response at all.


----------



## EMS49393 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've had the fun of running single provider on a squad, so I don't really see the big deal with responding to this call.  Granted, you can't transport single provider, but you can at least assess and treat while waiting for another provider or a transport unit.   

You might not be able to save them, but you might be able to slow down the process.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 25, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wow! Those are some hard core work rules. Makes the unions here sound tame by comparison. If they are so short on people there maybe they should ease up on training requirements a bit. It seems like (at least in this instance) a poorly or at least less trained response would be better than no response at all.




Huh? What does the story have to do with training requirements? For all we know the woman's partner called in sick and they hadn't found a replacement yet. That doesn't mean they are short staffed or have over the top training requirements. I don't think most services can produce an EMT/Medic instantly when someone calls in sick. There are also any number of reasons her partner could have been running late and wasn't there yet.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Single crewed vehicles are still used here not by choice but because there simply no other resource available (including volunteers) to provide the second pair of hands in some instances, mainly in rural areas.
> 
> If a crew is on a break here, they can have one exception to the mandated break rule and go to a job, but after that job they must be stood down for a break with no exceptions and another resource is moved in for cover.



This is what i was responding to. If Mr.Brown thinks they are short staffed then they probably are.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 25, 2011)

Mr. Brown is in Oz, the article is from Scotland.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't blame the poor girl. She was a trainee medic, and this was a pediatric code, she was probably scared out of her mind. Also, why was her unit in-service? Do they not check in/out of service over there?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't The Sun UK's version of The Star or The Enquirer? Not worth the paper it's printed on.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Isn't The Sun UK's version of The Star or The Enquirer? Not worth the paper it's printed on.



Ah ha ha ha! I think it is. Good point Sasha. ;-)


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 25, 2011)

If the kid is already coded out of hospital, they do not come back except in the very specific circumstances.

Call is better routed to the coroner.


----------



## AndyK (Feb 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Isn't The Sun UK's version of The Star or The Enquirer? Not worth the paper it's printed on.



Yup, "The Sun" is well known for running sensationalist stories.. If I told you it has a picture of a topless female on page 3 every day you'll probably get an idea of it's target audience!

I'm pretty sure the decency rules prohibit the repitition of them, but there are number of jokes about sun readers


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 25, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Mr. Brown is in Oz, the article is from Scotland.



*Where from fail*


----------



## Aidey (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I knew it wasn't Scotland, lol. 

That is a failure to ingest enough caffeine related fail.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Feb 25, 2011)

Let's be real it looks like it was a SIDS case which means probably significant down time. Any response by the trainee would probably have not made a difference. I am a student/trainee and when I have had a partner call in sick or gO home early I have been sent alone to jobs. Without being judgmental I feel this trainee neglected to perform her paid and expected duty. Once she qualifies she will have a trainee of her own and will be expected to run pediatric arrests. At my service when we are logged on we must respond to code 1s and code 2as regardless of meal breaks etc. The only proviso is that once we clear a job or hospital after our finish time we must be put out of service and made ubavailable.


----------

